# HD DVDs



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Santa bought me a HD DVD player for Xmas 

I'm looking for:

1) the best places to buy HD movies
2) anywhere that RENTS them

Any ideas?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Play.com or Amazon

Is it the 360 add on if so whats your thoughts on it?

Jonah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> Play.com or Amazon
> 
> Is it the 360 add on if so whats your thoughts on it?
> 
> Jonah


It is the 360 add-on 

I haven't even opened the box yet! :lol:

It comes with King Kong, but I will probably be wanting other titles to play with very shortly. I'd like to get into rentals as it'll work out better for me, but I *think* the player upscales to my prefered output (1080i) so hopefully even my original DVDs will look better.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice!

What sort of display device have you got to show off the 1080p image - agree with Play for HD-DVDs

Also try DVDBoxOffice they do free shipping to UK


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John C said:


> Nice!
> 
> What sort of display device have you got to show off the 1080p image - agree with Play for HD-DVDs
> 
> Also try DVDBoxOffice they do free shipping to UK


I said 1080i 

Its a Hitachi 42PD7200.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Someone certainly knew where to buy.

They are like rocking horse etc...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Someone certainly knew where to buy.
> 
> They are like rocking horse etc...


Santa is very resourceful :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jampott said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


lol - just teasing and testing! :wink: Bluray is the only source supporting 1080p and even then there are not too many 1080 displays and even the the ones there are don't work very well. Ahh progress!

Enjoy your movies on HD-DVD even with all the compromises it will look better then anything you have seen before! Even Sky HD


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You can even plug this drive into yur PC :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Someone certainly knew where to buy.
> ...


Yes she is indeed :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The Xbox 360 outputs 1080p through the VGA connection.

Tim, I got my HD-DVD's from movietyme.com.

Ordered them last Tuesday got them last Thursday from USA with free delivery!!!

I have currently got:

Superman Returns
Phantom of the Opera
Terminator 3
Polar Express
Willy Wonka
Syriana
Mission Impossible Box Set

Fantastic viewing and such quality!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oh no, yet more expense :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Ever get that feeling you wish you hadn't cancelled your pre order :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> The Xbox 360 outputs 1080p through the VGA connection.
> 
> Tim, I got my HD-DVD's from movietyme.com.
> 
> ...


It may well do - but how many out there have a 1080p display?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

saint said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > The Xbox 360 outputs 1080p through the VGA connection.
> ...


That's not the point I was trying to make. John C said that Blu-Ray was the only format to output 1080p, I was just correcting him!!  :wink:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just ordered mine:

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-df- ... -1m8r.html


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


<sigh> pedant mode on :wink:

Ok fair cop there are more HD Discs supporting 1080p (and other sources for that matter) what I meant though was the HD DVD player attached to the XBox. With the XBox not having a HDMI out and there being almost no TVs able to take 1080p through Component it means the Xbox will only output in 1080i. The PS3 will have HDMI and therefore will link to all 1080p HDMI displays (like there are loads of those about :roll: ) and give true 1080p(24fps) straight from the disc. My HTPC outputs 1080p just fine and with more H264 1080p content it looks quite fine!

Personally I am going to wait 'till a HD DVD and/or Bluray PC size player comes out and install in to my HTPC and bugger the console! Until then there is plenty HD content kicking around to keep a man happy.

Make sense Multiprocess?
 :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I buy mine from www.movietyme.com - highly recommended on avforums, I have found them great, but they will be region 1 only, but I believe HD DVD is still unencoded - I play them on a Toshiba HD XA1 imported from the US


----------

